# Spells that give bonus to Skill checks?



## Ogrork the Mighty (Jul 31, 2005)

Are there any spells that give decent bonuses to skill checks? Even something like a +10 bonus to the next check would do. The _guidance_ spell just doesn't cut it...


----------



## Iku Rex (Jul 31, 2005)

The heroism spell (Sor/Wiz) adds a +2 morale bonus to skill checks. 
The greater heroism spell (Sor/Wiz) adds a +4 morale bonus to skill checks.
The divine insight Spell (Cleric, lv 2, Complete Adventurer) grants up to +15 to a single skill check.


----------



## thorian (Jul 31, 2005)

Guidance of the Avatar (from the WotC web site) gives a +20 competence bonus to a skill check within the next minute.
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=dnd/sb/sb20010504a


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Magecraft gives you a bonus on a craft check for a time from Eberron.

Jump gives you a bonus to your jump check.


----------



## Dross (Aug 1, 2005)

Weildskill (Magic of Fearun) gives a +10 to the next skill check


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Aug 1, 2005)

Glibness is the most extreme I know of off hand. This gives you +30 to your bluff for 10min per level. It only works when trying to convince somebody of something - nor for feinting etc. Still, this can have some pretty interesting and bizarre consequences when selling loot.

As for general skill check enhancement - what they said.

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 1, 2005)

Moment of Prescience (PHB).
Improvisation (CAdv).

-Hyp.


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks. Some good suggestions made.


----------



## Geoff Watson (Aug 1, 2005)

_Wieldskill_ was commonly used in 3e, but was nerfed in 3.5e because there was little point in taking skill ranks in some skills when a low level spell is much better.

Geoff.


----------



## Rkhet (Aug 1, 2005)

Divine Guidance (CAdv), Clr2, gives up to +15 to a single check, depending on caster level.

The WoTC website version gives a straight +20 without the caster level requirement... it is a horribly overpowered version of an already somewhat overpowered spell.


----------

